# Anyone make sassafras wine?



## BigDaveK (Apr 18, 2022)

Looking in the yard again....sassafras grows like a weed!

Love sassafras tea! I make a sassafras jelly that is absolutely fantastic and naturally thought about wine. I did a search here but no recipe. Using the Wayback Machine I found a recipe on Jack Keller's site. Has anyone tried it? Is it worthwhile?


And please no mention of it causing cancer. A person would have to drink 30 gallons of sassafras tea for a year to get the amount of safrole they gave to rats in the 60's.


----------

